

Samsung Galaxy S III revealed on video, with a twist - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/20/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-revealed-on-video-with-a-twist/

======
benologist
Is the twist BGR spam?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kemper>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=zacharye>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=CitiiDB>

Or is it that BGR rewrote Gizmodo's rewrite of Engadget's writeup of some
Vietnamese site?

------
ge0rg
I hope the fact that the phone is going to be the Olympia device also means it
will be the first widely-available Android with NFC and mobile payment
functionality.

~~~
nodata
Doesn't the Samung Galaxy Nexus have NFC?

~~~
ge0rg
It does, but it is not widely available. You can get the SGS2 from almost any
european carrier, but the Nexus only from some online stores... Not sure if it
is provided by one of the US carriers.

~~~
campnic
Verizon carries the Galaxy Nexus.

------
jdalgetty
Looks like it's still running touchwhiz...

------
swah
I enjoyed it, but.. ConsumerNews.

